# Milan, anche Kjær infortunato. Problema alla caviglia...



## Tifo'o (23 Settembre 2022)

Come ha riportato il CT della Danimarca, Hjulmand, Kjær fu sostituito ieri nella gara contro la Croazia per infortunio alla caviglia. Per ora non dovrebbe tornare a Milano, ma il CT capirà tra un paio di giorni se il danese dovrà tornare in Italia.


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come ha riportato il CT della Danimarca, Hjulmand, Kjær fu sostituito ieri nella gara contro la Croazia per infortunio alla caviglia. Per ora non dovrebbe tornare a Milano, ma il CT capirà tra un paio di giorni se il danese dovrà tornare in Italia.



Facciamo il toto infortuni? Chi sarà il prossimo? altro che fantacalcio...


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come ha riportato il CT della Danimarca, Hjulmand, Kjær fu sostituito ieri nella gara contro la Croazia per infortunio alla caviglia. Per ora non dovrebbe tornare a Milano, ma il CT capirà tra un paio di giorni se il danese dovrà tornare in Italia.


.


----------



## Hellscream (23 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come ha riportato il CT della Danimarca, Hjulmand, Kjær fu sostituito ieri nella gara contro la Croazia per infortunio alla caviglia. Per ora non dovrebbe tornare a Milano, ma il CT capirà tra un paio di giorni se il danese dovrà tornare in Italia.


Allegri è il più grande jettatore della Terra. 

Ah, dimenticavo.


----------



## Solo (23 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come ha riportato il CT della Danimarca, Hjulmand, Kjær fu sostituito ieri nella gara contro la Croazia per infortunio alla caviglia. Per ora non dovrebbe tornare a Milano, ma il CT capirà tra un paio di giorni se il danese dovrà tornare in Italia.


Riusciremo almeno a schierare la primavera nelle prossimo partite o pure quelli si stanno sfracellando nelle varie under?


----------



## emamilan99 (23 Settembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Facciamo il toto infortuni? Chi sarà il prossimo? altro che fantacalcio...


Pobega che entra al 70' ed al 80' esce per uno strappo..


----------



## Nomaduk (23 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come ha riportato il CT della Danimarca, Hjulmand, Kjær fu sostituito ieri nella gara contro la Croazia per infortunio alla caviglia. Per ora non dovrebbe tornare a Milano, ma il CT capirà tra un paio di giorni se il danese dovrà tornare in Italia.


----------



## chicagousait (23 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come ha riportato il CT della Danimarca, Hjulmand, Kjær fu sostituito ieri nella gara contro la Croazia per infortunio alla caviglia. Per ora non dovrebbe tornare a Milano, ma il CT capirà tra un paio di giorni se il danese dovrà tornare in Italia.


Si stanno rompendo solo i nostri o fanno solo più notizia?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come ha riportato il CT della Danimarca, Hjulmand, Kjær fu sostituito ieri nella gara contro la Croazia per infortunio alla caviglia. Per ora non dovrebbe tornare a Milano, ma il CT capirà tra un paio di giorni se il danese dovrà tornare in Italia.



Ma basta, nazionali maledette!


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come ha riportato il CT della Danimarca, Hjulmand, Kjær fu sostituito ieri nella gara contro la Croazia per infortunio alla caviglia. Per ora non dovrebbe tornare a Milano, ma il CT capirà tra un paio di giorni se il danese dovrà tornare in Italia.


.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come ha riportato il CT della Danimarca, Hjulmand, Kjær fu sostituito ieri nella gara contro la Croazia per infortunio alla caviglia. Per ora non dovrebbe tornare a Milano, ma il CT capirà tra un paio di giorni se il danese dovrà tornare in Italia.



In pratica chi ci è rimasto sano?


----------



## David Gilmour (23 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> In pratica chi ci è rimasto sano?


Ballo Touré, Diaz e Krunic, gli idoli della maggioranza dei forumisti di MilanWorld.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Settembre 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> *Ballo Touré, Diaz e Krunic, *gli idoli della maggioranza dei forumisti di MilanWorld.



Dormo sereno allora


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Settembre 2022)

ma sto rottame non può darci un taglio con la nazionale?


----------



## SoloMVB (23 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma sto rottame non può darci un taglio con la nazionale?


E chi glielo fa fare?Tanto un rinnovo al Milan pure da cadavere non gli verrà mai negato.


----------



## Swaitak (23 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come ha riportato il CT della Danimarca, Hjulmand, Kjær fu sostituito ieri nella gara contro la Croazia per infortunio alla caviglia. Per ora non dovrebbe tornare a Milano, ma il CT capirà tra un paio di giorni se il danese dovrà tornare in Italia.


e vedrete poi al rientro dai mondiali, giocheremo con i soli italiani che però non abbiamo


----------



## admin (23 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come ha riportato il CT della Danimarca, Hjulmand, Kjær fu sostituito ieri nella gara contro la Croazia per infortunio alla caviglia. Per ora non dovrebbe tornare a Milano, ma il CT capirà tra un paio di giorni se il danese dovrà tornare in Italia.


.


----------



## Igniorante (23 Settembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come ha riportato il CT della Danimarca, Hjulmand, Kjær fu sostituito ieri nella gara contro la Croazia per infortunio alla caviglia. Per ora non dovrebbe tornare a Milano, ma il CT capirà tra un paio di giorni se il danese dovrà tornare in Italia.



Io lo dissi un paio di mesi fa che secondo me Kjaer aveva ancora solo un paio di stagioni ad alto livello.
Tra 1-2 anni saremo ancora alla ricerca di un centrale semi-titolare?


----------



## mil77 (24 Settembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ma sto rottame non può darci un taglio con la nazionale?


A due mesi da un mondiale?


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Settembre 2022)

mil77 ha scritto:


> A due mesi da un mondiale?


no a un anno, dato che è fuori da novembre era meglio se fosse rimasto fuori dalla nazionale e stop.


----------



## sampapot (24 Settembre 2022)

della serie...non facciamoci mancare nulla....il prossimo sarà Messias


----------



## ROQ (24 Settembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> In pratica chi ci è rimasto sano?


Dest-Thiaw-Tomori-Kalulu


----------



## KILPIN_91 (24 Settembre 2022)

per me stagione finita qui,non puo andarci bene come l'anno scorso,stavolta non la sfanghiamo. usciremo ai gironi di CL e per lo scudetto usciremo dalla lotta tra poco....a natale saremo fuori da tutto. sicuro


----------



## Mika (24 Settembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> per me stagione finita qui,non puo andarci bene come l'anno scorso,stavolta non la sfanghiamo. usciremo ai gironi di CL e per lo scudetto usciremo dalla lotta tra poco....a natale saremo fuori da tutto. sicuro


E magari a febbraio saremo anche in B


----------

